
Show HN: Peoplelogic – Quantifies the employee experience as SMBs go remote - PeoplelogicAI
https://peoplelogic.ai
======
PeoplelogicAI
Hi there!

We're Peoplelogic.ai—a people analytics, employee experience, and performance
management platform for SMBs. We formally launched our platform last week
(March 17th).

When we set out to develop Peoplelogic.ai, it was not our intention to create
a platform that could benefit remote-only companies. However, what we’ve
noticed from working with our partners and initial set of users/customers
during the past few weeks, is that the platform is a great tool to help
managers and teams that are making the transition to remote-only or remote-
capable work.

While remote work is becoming more common, the training around remote (people)
management is behind the times. Peoplelogic gives managers a holistic view of
what’s happening across all of the tools your team uses. As a manager, you’ll
get an integrated activity stream that showcases your team's accomplishments,
reduces the need for unnecessary stand-ups, and prevents you from becoming a
micromanager. The platform also automates guidance and recommendations,
helping to take the guesswork out of people management.

Based on the current integration set, we're primarily focused on helping
Product/Engineering, Sales, and Support teams within tech-enabled industries.
We appreciate any feedback!

